# A Question.



## Mr.V (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello!
I want to ask you all a question.
My brother has a GA 880GM USB3 with an fx 6100 and a HD6770.
He wants to ask that can he pair another HD6770 on this board?
Is the board crossfire supported?
There is not enough info on google.

Thank You!


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 25, 2012)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3)
^^ it says it has cf support but you have to hybrid cf with onboard gfx


> ATI Hybrid Graphics Technology support
> ATI Hybrid Graphics is a technology umbrella brand encompassing several technologies, such as ATI Hybrid CrossFireX™, ATI SurroundView™, ATI PowerPlay™, etc. that allow both an AMD integrated graphics processor and a discrete graphics processor to work co-operatively on an AMD based system to provide enhanced gaming performance, productivity and platform efficiency to the mainstream PC.


also from wiki


> Right now the latest generation of Hybrid Crossfire pairs an 890GX or 880G (Radeon HD4290 and HD 4250 respectively) motherboards from the AMD 800 chipset series with an HD 5450, 5550, 5570 or 5670 Radeon video card from the Radeon HD 5000 series.[3]


so he has to use  HD 5450, 5550, 5570 or 5670


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2012)

according to specification 880GM has only 1 x16 slot & 1 x1 slot.where will the 2nd graphics card be inserted?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 25, 2012)

He has another HD6570 .Will it work?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 25, 2012)

nope buddy only one pci e gfx card works with that board.so he can't add any other card with the existing one.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> He has another HD6570 .Will it work?



hd6570 can't be CFed with HD6770 but you can CF a HD6750 with HD6770 but you need to have a mobo with 2x pci-e x16 slot for that


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> hd6770 can't be CFed with HD6770 but you can CF a HD6750 with HD6770 but you need to have a mobo with 2x pci-e x16 slot for that



?? dude u need to sleep...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2012)

*@ Mr.V*

Your board doesn't have a 2nd pci-e slot. So no question of plugging in a 2nd card. 

*@Topgear*

Buddy what are you saying?? Offcourse 6770 can be crossfired. Check the following:

*HIS Radeon 6770 ICEQX Turbo Crossfire review *

Specs from AMD's homepage. See the bolded part:



Spoiler



*  76.8 GB/s memory bandwidth (maximum)
    * Up to 1.36 TFLOPs compute power
    * TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture
          o 800 Stream Processors
          o 40 Texture Units
          o 64 Z/Stencil ROP Units
          o 16 Color ROP Units
    * PCI Express® 2.1 x16 bus interface
    * Full DirectX® 11 support
          o Shader Model 5.0
          o DirectCompute 11
          o Programmable hardware tessellation unit
          o Accelerated multi-threading
          o HDR texture compression
          o Order-independent transparency
    * OpenGL 4.1 support
    * Image quality enhancement technology
          o Up to 24x multi-sample and super-sample anti-aliasing modes
          o Adaptive anti-aliasing
          o 16x angle independent anisotropic texture filtering
          o 128-bit floating point HDR rendering
    * AMD Eyefinity multi-display technology1
          o Native support for up to 5 simultaneous displays
          o Independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays
          o Display grouping
                + Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display
    * AMD App Acceleration2
          o OpenCL 1.1
          o DirectCompute 11
          o Accelerated video encoding, transcoding, and upscaling
    * UVD 2 dedicated video playback accelerator
          o H.264
          o VC-1
          o MPEG-2
          o H.264 MVC (Blu-ray 3D)4
          o Adobe Flash
          o Enhanced Video Quality features
                + Advanced post-processing and scaling
                + Dynamic contrast enhancement and color correction
                + Brighter whites processing (Blue Stretch)
                + Independent video gamma control
                + Dynamic video range control
                + DXVA 1.0 & 2.0 support
    * AMD HD3D technology4
          o Stereoscopic 3D display/glasses support
          o Blu-ray 3D support
          o Stereoscopic 3D gaming
          o 3rd party Stereoscopic 3D middleware software support
    * *AMD CrossFireX™ multi-GPU technology5
          o Dual GPU scaling*
    * Cutting-edge display support
          o Integrated DisplayPort Output
                + Max resolution: 2560x1600 per display
          o Integrated HDMI 1.4a with Stereoscopic 3D Frame Packing Format, Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
                + Max resolution: 1920x1200
          o Integrated Dual-link DVI with HDCP
                + Max resolution: 2560x1600
          o Integrated VGA
                + Max resolution: 2048x1536
    * Integrated HD audio controller
          o Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI or DisplayPort with no additional cables required
          o Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats
    * AMD PowerPlay™ power management technology3
          o Dynamic power management with low power idle state
          o Ultra-low power state support for multi-GPU configurations
    * AMD Catalyst™ graphics and HD video configuration software
          o Unified graphics display drivers
                + Certified for Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP
          o AMD CatalystTM Control Center
          o Software application and user interface for setup, configuration, and accessing special features of AMD Radeon products.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 26, 2012)

> hd6770 can't be CFed with HD6770 but you can CF a HD6750 with HD6770 but you need to have a mobo with 2x pci-e x16 slot for that


may be toppy wanted to say 6570.it is just a typo i guess.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> hd6770 can't be CFed with HD6770 but you can CF a HD6750 with HD6770 but you need to have a mobo with 2x pci-e x16 slot for that



err....
i meant to say that i was going to buy a 6770
I already have an unused 6570


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ?? dude u need to sleep...





vickybat said:


> *@ Mr.V*
> *@Topgear*
> Buddy what are you saying?? Offcourse 6770 can be crossfired. Check the following:
> 
> ...


it was a typo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2012)

Sad people ready to jump in with every opportunity.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 26, 2012)

this was just a typo. TP meant 6570 and 6770.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

@ sukesh1090, Piyush, Liverpool_fan and Jas -  thanks guys - it was just a typo 

@ OP - like I said before you can't CF the HD6570 you have with a new HD6770 and as your bro's mobo has only single pci-e x16 slot you better get a powerful single gpu like HD6850 or above.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ sukesh1090, Piyush, Liverpool_fan and Jas -  thanks guys - it was just a typo



no problem


----------

